# Wellington Fragrance



## thenaturalway (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone used Wellington Fragrance for essential and/or fra grance oils? Did you like them? Also looking to get the Reed Diffuser Oils (already blended with the diffuser base).  Have you ordered these before? Did you like these?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi thenaturalway
I'm planning to order in bulk in amerika, cause where i live, scents aren't my cup of tea at all. So i was looking for a website with good priced scents and lots of choice... came out by wellington. Then i started researching a bit and found this:
http://www.complaints.com/2007/nove...rance_Co.__Has_Bad_Customer_Servic_154682.htm


> Rude and usless customer service with extremely long hold times





> COULD NOT BELIEVE ALL THE COMPLAINTS,THEN...IT HAPPENS, MY ORDER ARRIVES .. SCENTS THAT I'VE ORDERED BEFORE FOR MY OIL BURNERS ARE SO WEAK I WILL NOT BE ABLE TO DILUTE THEM





> They originally sent me wonderful smelling sample sizes, but the scents contained in the large (16oz) bottles I ordered (due to the great samples) were HORRIBLE.





> I agree it is the worst customer service I have come across in years.Extremely rude. They also lie and change their story within in minutes.





> they do not accept responsibility after it leaves their warehouse.





> I just received an order from wellington today and the essential oils smell gross and have a distinctive offensive odor to them.


but this bothered me the most, the reaction from Wellington themselve


> I believe this complaint originated from Gabrielle C. regarding an order that was shipped via Fed Ex on 11/13/2007.


 :shock: i was really shocked by this... regardless of if the complaints are right, how on earth could a company post a costumers *whole name* on the internet! 
I've read some really nice comments to i have to say, but the reaction of wellington made me never wanna buy anything from them!
Dagmar


----------

